# Help HELP HELP wanting to get married



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all my partner and my self are wanting to elope but have found it Crazy difficult becasue Dubai is the most painfullest place to do anything and people give us wrong infomation all the time there for we are running out of time in getting the marriage thing done. anyway we need to get married like ASAP. Does anyone know anyone that can marry us offically in dubai even though we given short notice? 

Here is info on the 2 of us followed wih docs we have.

My partner (girl) Holds a Oz passport no religon and is over 21. I (boy) hold a NZ passport and have baptism cert saying ive been baptised. We have a "no impediment to marriage" cert from the australian Cons and all the nessasary docs ie Photos pasport birth cert rings and wirness ect does anyone know anyone that is allowed to marry us and will agree to marry us lets say ummm TOMMORO lol but really asap. we both love each other very much and this situation isnt the reason we are gettn married not at all marriage is something we have wanted for a while now, the situation we are in at the moment is the reason we have to get married sooner then expeccted... Thanks guys any help would be amazing.. and ur all invited..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't they have a civil court here that can marry you? You could also ask the NZ or Australian embassies for information.

http://www.dubaifaqs.com/marriage-in-dubai.php

Oh and congrats either way!


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Don't they have a civil court here that can marry you? You could also ask the NZ or Australian embassies for information.


yea done that but because we left it too long we are on a waiting list for the only one on there list that can.  o well hopefull someone can..


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Got her knocked up eh?  
Yeah, thats a serious issue... well assuming the waiting list is a bit long, you're probably going to end up having to go back to Australia or NZ to get married as far as I know... but Im no expert. 

Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try getting married in one of the churches. I'm not sure how long you will need to wait, I know St. Mary's requires you to do the Marriage Preparation Course before you can get married, but you could Holy Trinity Church.

Holy Trinity Church Dubai


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Pamela, I didnt realize church weddings were legally recognized by the government here...? If that's the case, then this would certainly be a great avenue for many people in similar situations. Will be great if this turns out to work!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

They can get married in church and then have their marriage certificate attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. That's what we did 7 years ago and I think the same principle still applies.

Good Luck Kentiwi84!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

QUOTE=Nightshadow;432019]Got her knocked up eh? 
Best of luck to you guys.[/QUOTE]

HAHA, I was actually thinking the same and could not help myself anymore!!! people at work stared @ me when I cracked laughing!!

I think the same. Get married in NZ land where you two have your friends & family unless you have another thing going on that is kindah forcing you two to get married here. I am guessing you dont want to throw a party do you ? 

Honestly if she is pregnant..congrats! and yeah better get married soon :clap2:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

@ Canuck : Yeah man, its pretty much the only scenario that I could think of that would require immediate marriage as she probably needs to start going to the pre-natal care & doctor's visits... and questions might be asked. 

I do wish them best of luck though, because it's not an easy situation to be in.


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

*No pregnancy*

Just to clear the air, she isnt pregnant we just miscalculated the time needed in this country to get marride and all the paper work ect also how much time i can stay in her accomiidation. and she has family comming to visit at the end of the month ie she needs a place of her own and we need to be married to get the required money to do so, not really a big deal but if i have to leave dubai and go home the chances are i wont want to come back..to much drama.. anyway thanks all for the help..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

kentiwi84 said:


> Just to clear the air, she isnt pregnant we just miscalculated the time needed in this country to get marride and all the paper work ect also how much time i can stay in her accomiidation. and she has family comming to visit at the end of the month ie she needs a place of her own and we need to be married to get the required money to do so, not really a big deal but if i have to leave dubai and go home the chances are i wont want to come back..to much drama.. anyway thanks all for the help..


Did anyone else read this, and think... if it is too much drama then you might not be ready to get married??? I do wish you luck but hope you are taking this serious as a life time committment. 

I think there have been threads where people go to cyprus for a quick wedding. That may be an option.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kentiwi84 said:


> Just to clear the air, she isnt pregnant we just miscalculated the time needed in this country to get marride and all the paper work ect also how much time i can stay in her accomiidation. and she has family comming to visit at the end of the month ie she needs a place of her own and we need to be married to get the required money to do so, not really a big deal but if i have to leave dubai and go home the chances are i wont want to come back..to much drama.. anyway thanks all for the help..


Isn't the fact that the woman you want to spend the rest of your life with is living in Dubai good enough reason for you to want to come back? If you can't commit to coming back to her, how can you commit to a lifetime of being with her?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, you can probably do it quickly in Cyprus

Union of Cyprus Municipalities



> (e) In case of urgency, however, or if they so wish, the interested persons may apply to the Marriage Officer to fix an earlier date, by paying advanced fees. In this case the marriage can be celebrated within 2-3 working days.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

kentiwi84 said:


> Just to clear the air, she isnt pregnant we just miscalculated the time needed in this country to get marride and all the paper work ect also how much time i can stay in her accomiidation. and she has family comming to visit at the end of the month ie she needs a place of her own and we need to be married to get the required money to do so, not really a big deal but if i have to leave dubai and go home the chances are i wont want to come back..to much drama.. anyway thanks all for the help..


i must say, of all the reasons for two people getting married that have been posted here, yours is the most "romantic" one... mabrook!! 

apologies to our lovely mods and anyone reading, i know it's not topic related, but couldn't resist


----------

